# Meet UGA X



## Horns (Jul 12, 2015)

Russ will be retired this year. Old boy is 11 now. Here is his replacement Que.
http://bulldawgillustrated.com/2015/07/12/meet-que-in-the-on-deck-circle-to-be-georgias-next-uga/


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 12, 2015)

Que looks like a DGD......


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 12, 2015)

Mighty fine looking Dawg !!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2015)

Looks like he is solid white. He will be a good un.


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 12, 2015)

He'll look good in the black and red!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 12, 2015)

He's a good looking Dog.
















Almost looks as good as ol Smoky.


----------



## BlueFrogg (Jul 12, 2015)

Does he do anything besides lay on a bag of ice and pant?

Since I know you were wondering, the Georgia Southern Bald Eagle, Glory, turned 30 a few weeks ago and she flies around the stadium like a boss n dive bomb attacks center field before the game. Just saying...

http://www.thegeorgeanne.com/daily/article_a3b21382-c2c0-11e4-9bac-23ea14a932d4.html


----------



## Horns (Jul 12, 2015)

BlueFrogg said:


> Does he do anything besides lay on a bag of ice and pant?
> 
> Since I know you were wondering, the Georgia Southern Bald Eagle, Glory, turned 30 a few weeks ago and she flies around the stadium like a boss n dive bomb attacks center field before the game. Just saying...
> 
> http://www.thegeorgeanne.com/daily/article_a3b21382-c2c0-11e4-9bac-23ea14a932d4.html



That is all he will have to do other than melting all of the young ones hearts.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 12, 2015)

cute mutt.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 12, 2015)

How many of them DGD mutts have been retired since UGA's last NC?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 12, 2015)

fairhope said:


> How many of them DGD mutts have been retired since UGA's last NC?



op2:op2:


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 12, 2015)

BlueFrogg said:


> Does he do anything besides lay on a bag of ice and pant?[/url]



Beat the breaks off of GSU.........


----------



## BlueFrogg (Jul 12, 2015)

Unicoidawg said:


> Beat the breaks off of GSU.........



The dog plays football? What position does he play? If he made the team you all must have had a rough year recruiting?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2015)

Aint like we didn't have one UGA that would just soon bite an opposing player as look at him.


----------



## riprap (Jul 12, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Aint like we didn't have one UGA that would just soon bite an opposing player as look at him.



Even though I get frustrated with the Dawgs, there is still plenty to be proud of. It's great to be a Ga Bulldog. Just look at our rivals on here. They don't care how ridiculous their program looks, as long as they have a NC more recent than the elite 1980 team.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2015)

How right you are Rip.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 12, 2015)

bama has 4 since 1980


----------



## lbzdually (Jul 12, 2015)

I believe some people have an inferiority complex.  All that was said was that UGA in getting another mascot and the attacks start.


----------



## Lurker (Jul 13, 2015)

Uga X


Was he donated by the Nation of Islam?


Good looking Dawg!!!!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 13, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Aint like we didn't have one UGA that would just soon bite an opposing player as look at him.



Thug Dawg!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 13, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Thug Dawg!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 13, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


>



I wonder who would win in a mascot fight?

Smoky or Uga?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 13, 2015)

On a more serious note.....Did Uga change breeders or lineage after the 2 dogs died back to back?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 13, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I wonder who would win in a mascot fight?
> 
> Smoky or Uga?



Easy.. UGA would! Smoky is to busy chasing his tail like the rest of the Vols..


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 13, 2015)

Just read that one of these "lucky" dogs will replace Smoky in 2016.

Meet Banjo, Booger, and Kooter.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 13, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Just read that one of these "lucky" dogs will replace Smoky in 2016.
> 
> Meet Banjo, Booger, and Kooter.



Anyone of those would be an upgrade to that stupid mutt in Knoxville... 

Although it's been hard to see what Smokey looks like the last few years...


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 13, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> On a more serious note.....Did Uga change breeders or lineage after the 2 dogs died back to back?



Dogs die.......It's what they do!!!
Everybody don't have a Joe Blow that you can just throw some makeup and a wig on and they good!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 13, 2015)

BlueFrogg said:


> Does he do anything besides lay on a bag of ice and pant?
> 
> Since I know you were wondering, the Georgia Southern Bald Eagle, Glory, turned 30 a few weeks ago and she flies around the stadium like a boss n dive bomb attacks center field before the game. Just saying...
> 
> http://www.thegeorgeanne.com/daily/article_a3b21382-c2c0-11e4-9bac-23ea14a932d4.html



Someone post up the Robert Baker of AU pic with him learning the hard way about UGA.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 13, 2015)

westcobbdog said:


> Someone post up the Robert Baker of AU pic with him learning the hard way about UGA.



I'll do you one even better.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 14, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Dogs die.......It's what they do!!!
> Everybody don't have a Joe Blow that you can just throw some makeup and a wig on and they good!!!



Yep, especially the inbred ones


----------



## bulldawgborn (Jul 14, 2015)

Man, it's great to be a Bulldawg.  The proof is in the pudding: We haven't won a National Championship in 35 years, yet somehow everybody is still envious of what we have.  I guess I would be a little concerned too in today's PC environment...the Seminoles will likely be the Rainbow Warriors by 2017.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 14, 2015)

ok...so how many Face Slap U. "playas" have been arrested since this thread started? I lost count.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 14, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> I believe some people have an inferiority complex.  All that was said was that UGA in getting another mascot and the attacks start.



It's a sure sign of an inferiority complex. I feel sorry for them. Nobody should punish themselves mentally over a college football mascot. Unless their's is second rate.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 14, 2015)

Ask a serious question, then bam, instant Fsu thread.


You guys should really get a hold of yourselves.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 14, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Ask a serious question, then bam, instant Fsu thread.
> 
> 
> You guys should really get a hold of yourselves.




better than dying over a gumbo recipe.  just sayin


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 14, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> better than dying over a gumbo recipe.  just sayin





Depends on who's gumbo it is. 



He should've kept his spear.


----------



## chocolate dog (Jul 14, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Ask a serious question, then bam, instant Fsu thread.
> 
> 
> You guys should really get a hold of yourselves.



You act like you are surprised     The ONLY thing that would surprise me is if we actually had a thread about college football here that the haters did NOT turn into an instant FSU thread


----------



## riprap (Jul 14, 2015)

chocolate dog said:


> You act like you are surprised     The ONLY thing that would surprise me is if we actually had a thread about college football here that the haters did NOT turn into an instant FSU thread



You can thank the bammers for this one. They will quickly gang up on you if you do it to one of their threads.


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 15, 2015)

riprap said:


> You can thank the bammers for this one. They will quickly gang up on you if you do it to one of their threads.



Bama sux!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 15, 2015)

That dwag looks like a THUG !!!


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 15, 2015)

Dog is overweight. . But thats the uga bloodline for ya.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jul 15, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> Dog is overweight. . But thats the uga bloodline for ya.



Exactly. I seriously dont see what the infatuation is with uga?  You cant hunt the dog..he cant stand up more than 10 min then hes gotta go sit on a ice bag. Oversized lap dog is all he is. And to say hed beat smokey in a fight hahahaha.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2015)

You can tell we have been too long without football, when we start arguing bout mascots.


----------



## Lurker (Jul 15, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> You can tell we have been too long without football, when we start arguing bout mascots.



At least we're not arguing about thugs.  I think we've  to death.


----------



## bulldawgborn (Jul 15, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Exactly. I seriously dont see what the infatuation is with uga?  You cant hunt the dog..he cant stand up more than 10 min then hes gotta go sit on a ice bag. Oversized lap dog is all he is. And to say hed beat smokey in a fight hahahaha.



Now wait just a minute...Ole Smokey aint a true 10uhC-an if he has more than 5 teeth...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 15, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> You can tell we have been too long without football, when we start arguing bout mascots.





My mascot could beat your mascot.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 15, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Exactly. I seriously dont see what the infatuation is with uga?  You cant hunt the dog..he cant stand up more than 10 min then hes gotta go sit on a ice bag. Oversized lap dog is all he is. And to say hed beat smokey in a fight hahahaha.



I don't know... UGA was also voted the #1 mascot.. Not to mention, that bloodline is worth more than that mutt in tennessee..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jul 15, 2015)

Ive just never been a lap dog kinda guy. I like a dog that I can take to the woods and hunt something or go swim or go hiking. Uga would die walking 10 ft from the truck..well unless I carry a couple bags of ice.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 15, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Ive just never been a lap dog kinda guy. I like a dog that I can take to the woods and hunt something or go swim or go hiking. Uga would die walking 10 ft from the truck..well unless I carry a couple bags of ice.



Funny how you make fun of UGA when he's better looking than the majority of women in Knoxville!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jul 15, 2015)

You must visit all the wrong bars haha!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 15, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Funny how you make fun of UGA when he's better looking than the majority of women in Knoxville!



and the mutt smells better too. volsux.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2015)

Yall need to cut UT some slack. Yall know it wouldn't look good if they had a volunteer out there on a chain.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 15, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> and the mutt smells better too. volsux.




Nice Avatar..


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2015)

Let's see, We got the Volunteers with a Hound Dawg, the Auburn Tigers with an Eagle, The Ga. Tech yellow Jackets with a junky car and the Alabama crimson tide with a stupid elephant. And what the heck is an Aggie?


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 15, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Let's see, We got the Volunteers with a Hound Dawg, the Auburn Tigers with an Eagle, The Ga. Tech yellow Jackets with a junky car and the Alabama crimson tide with a stupid elephant. And what the heck is an Aggie?



Thats right cant mess with a gator!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2015)

Gators make good boots.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 15, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Gators make good boots.



And dawgs make good gator bait!


----------



## bulldawgborn (Jul 15, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> You must visit all the wrong bars haha!



I gotta second this.  God knew what he was doing when he made GRITS.  I only got 2 good things to say about TN,  good lookin women and mountains.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 15, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> You must visit all the wrong bars haha!





bulldawgborn said:


> I gotta second this.  God knew what he was doing when he made GRITS.  I only got 2 good things to say about TN,  good lookin women and mountains.



Pics please......



I would post some, but my pics tend to disappear. 

Maybe something is wrong with my computer?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 15, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> Thats right cant mess with a gator!



What are you talking about. I kill Gators! They taste good!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 15, 2015)

bulldawgborn said:


> I gotta second this.  God knew what he was doing when he made GRITS.  I only got 2 good things to say about TN,  good lookin women and mountains.



Mountains? I would have to say hills! I live in the Mountains!


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 15, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> What are you talking about. I kill Gators! They taste good!



Thats cause you have an unfair advantage. Kill him with your bare hands and then we'll talk and it has to be atleast 5ft


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 15, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> thats cause you have an unfair advantage. Kill him with your bare hands and then we'll talk and it has to be atleast 5ft


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 15, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> View attachment 842390



That is one hideous avatar


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 15, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> Thats cause you have an unfair advantage. Kill him with your bare hands and then we'll talk and it has to be atleast 5ft



How do you think I catch them? And my last one was 9ft! 

And if you notice, his eyes are still open and he's alive!


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 15, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> How do you think I catch them? And my last one was 9ft!
> 
> And if you notice, his eyes are still open and he's alive!


You bait them with dawg meat and shoot them in the head. Duh..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 15, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> That is one hideous avatar





That pic was taken at the sports forum cookout in 1988.


Doesn't 6 look so happy?


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 15, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> That pic was taken at the sports forum cookout in 1988.
> 
> 
> Doesn't 6 look so happy?


I cant even look at it anymore


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 15, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> I cant even look at it anymore



Alright, I'll change it.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 15, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Alright, I'll change it.



Ok where is the block option at lol


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 15, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> And dawgs make good gator bait!



ouch


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 15, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Alright, I'll change it.



thanks.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 15, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> You bait them with dawg meat and shoot them in the head. Duh..



Shows you how stupid Gators really are! At the end of the day, this Dawg has Gator tail for dinner!


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 15, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Shows you how stupid Gators really are! At the end of the day, this Dawg has Gator tail for dinner!


Ok lets take this outside


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 15, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> Ok lets take this outside



My $ is on Daisy.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 15, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> Ok lets take this outside





SpotandStalk said:


> My $ is on Daisy.




She's wearing a Chevy hat.. She'll probably break down before she gets to the door!


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 15, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> My $ is on Daisy.



My $ is on me too


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 15, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> She's wearing a Chevy hat.. She'll probably break down before she gets to the door!



Keep filling that mouth up chipmunk


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 15, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> My $ is on me too




Me too! I won't put up much of a fight!


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 15, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Me too! I won't put up much of a fight!



Them dawgs typically dont


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 15, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Me too! I won't put up much of a fight!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 15, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> Them dawgs typically dont



No need to against a Gator..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 15, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> Them dawgs typically dont


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 15, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> No need to against a Gator..



I can see this is gonna be a love/hate friendship


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 15, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> I can see this is gonna be a love/hate friendship



Careful... You are going to make Spot and 6 jealous!


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 15, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Careful... You are going to make Spot and 6 jealous!



Where is 0.06?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 15, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Careful... You are going to make Spot and 6 jealous!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 15, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> Where is 0.06?



He's an old man.. It's probably past his bed time!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 15, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> Where is 0.06?



I think he's over in the gardening forum. 


He posted something about killing some oak trees.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 15, 2015)

There he is.


I guess the Finebaum call in show has ended.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 15, 2015)

mebbe.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 15, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> There he is.
> 
> 
> I guess the Finebaum call in show has ended.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 15, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> mebbe.



Thats a good hearin aid ya got there 006


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 15, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> Thats a good hearin aid ya got there 006



I told you he was old!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 15, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Me too! I won't put up much of a fight!



hire a couple of fsu players. they will take care of daisy.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 15, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> hire a couple of fsu players. they will take care of daisy.



Now that hurt


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 15, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> Now that hurt



I'm sorry Daisy, 6 can be a little Thug at times..


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 15, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'm sorry Daisy, 6 can be a little Thug at times..



Yeah it was kinda a low blow


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 15, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> hire a couple of fsu players. they will take care of daisy.


----------



## DaddyFatracks (Jul 16, 2015)

Them bulldogs sure are some UGAly dogs. 

Silver britches, nice try, but SMOKEY is a blue tick. Not a redbone.


----------



## DaddyFatracks (Jul 16, 2015)

bulldawgborn said:


> Man, it's great to be a Bulldawg.  The proof is in the pudding: We haven't won a National Championship in 35 years, yet somehow everybody is still envious of what we have.  I guess I would be a little concerned too in today's PC environment...the Seminoles will likely be the Rainbow Warriors by 2017.



Y'all share it with Mississippi too. Pretty unique if you ask me. Even the Green Bay packers G too


----------



## DaddyFatracks (Jul 16, 2015)

elfiii said:


> It's a sure sign of an inferiority complex. I feel sorry for them. Nobody should punish themselves mentally over a college football mascot. Unless their's is second rate.



FWIW, Smokey just recently won Best live mascot


----------



## DaddyFatracks (Jul 16, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Let's see, We got the Volunteers with a Hound Dawg, the Auburn Tigers with an Eagle, The Ga. Tech yellow Jackets with a junky car and the Alabama crimson tide with a stupid elephant. And what the heck is an Aggie?



The blue tick coon hound is a native dog. We also have a Davey Crocket and don't think we need to discuss how the name Volunteers came about, but you have a point with the rest. But I never understood what Ga has to do with an English Bulldog either


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jul 16, 2015)

Technically our mascot makes the most sense at 10rc. And fatracks dont waste your breath theyll argue with a tree stump about their beloved doggy.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jul 16, 2015)

Smokey X comes from Davis branch blueticks in shelbyville tn. My ex gf had/has (havnt spoken to her in a few years) his brother from same litter. Talk about a stud..those are some dogs now! I gurantee ya one thing they wont need to lay down on a bag of ice after walkin 5 ft!


----------



## bulldawgborn (Jul 16, 2015)

DaddyFatracks said:


> Y'all share it with Mississippi too. Pretty unique if you ask me. Even the Green Bay packers G too



So let's get this straight, Mississippi State changed their mascot to Bulldogs in the 1961 and Green Bay changed their G to look like our original G in 1964...yep, imitation is the is the most sincere form of flattery.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 16, 2015)

bulldawgborn said:


> So let's get this straight, Mississippi State changed their mascot to Bulldogs in the 1961 and Green Bay changed their G to look like our original G in 1964...yep, imitation is the is the most sincere form of flattery.



Don't argue with these Vols using logic and fact... Especially Toyota, he'll just change the subject and talk about something else..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 16, 2015)

Man there should be some good avatars on here after yall play this year.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jul 16, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Don't argue with these Vols using logic and fact... Especially Toyota, he'll just change the subject and talk about something else..



Ill talk about anything you want...but honestly talking to you about sports well football anyway is like talking to a liberal about gay rights. Youll always be right in your head so whats the point? Youll always be a diehard uga homer on any topic and Ill always be a 10rc fan.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 16, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> and Ill always be a 10rc fan.



And this is why I have some, and I mean a very slight bit of sympathy for you..


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2015)

Tennessee is the only state that anybody ever volunteered for anything.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 16, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Tennessee is the only state that anybody ever volunteered for anything.



They had to volunteer cause no one was willing to pay for anything in that toilet bowl!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 17, 2015)

Ole Smokey looks a little timid too me...........


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jul 17, 2015)

That's x (I believe). Last year was his first and from what I read he was very skittish. Considering he's only about 2 years old thrown into that scene I'd imagine lol. He even looked skittish running through the t when I was there last year.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jul 17, 2015)

You guys are outdoorsman yall know honestly a blue tick would whip a bulldog in 5 seconds hahaha


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 17, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> You guys are outdoorsman yall know honestly a blue tick would whip a bulldog in 5 seconds hahaha



You must not know the power in an English Bulldog's jaws. Seriously, don't let the size fool you, them jokers have a very powerful bite. I have a friend who has owned those kind of dogs for years and I've seen the damage they can do. 

Blue ticks are more of a sissy type breed of dog. Especially the blue ticks that were bred in Tennessee. Ugly as heck, too! Ugly dog!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 17, 2015)

Ugly Ugly dog.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jul 17, 2015)

Hahahaha whatever guys.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 17, 2015)

I had a buddy with an English bulldog.....Those jokers are some kind of gassy.


I'll take the dog that runs through the swamp with moccasins and other critters over a gassy ol lapdog.


Y'all boys know that ain't a real bulldog anyway.


----------

